# Grandma Lucy's



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Does anyone else use Grandma Lucy's? My dogs love it and Daphne has been able to lose 2 lbs since I switched to it. 

Does anyone have an online source for it? I'm hoping to get a better price than I'm paying at my local store, even if I need to buy a really large bag. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I have only tried the Grandma Lucy's organic pumpkin treats, and my dog liked them. I ordered them from dog.com I think.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am a fan of this food, love it. I mostly just get their treats though, we haven't tried the actual food itself. I still think it's one of the better quality foods out there  

www.chewy.com is my FAVORITE source for ordering online. Free shipping for $50 and over-so I always stock up and order every couple of months.  And they send us a Christmas card every year that some or all of the staff sign. It's super cute and a sweet gesture in how industrialized and mechanical things are now days. They have just about the best customer service out there too-if there is an issue-they fix it right away.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was going to suggest Chewy, but Shelley beat me to it. I second.

All three of my dogs suddenly will not eat it. At first they seemed to love it, but now they act as if their bowls are empty. I have to guard against them raiding the cat's litter box, but they won't eat their high end freeze dried food. :w00t: So, they are back to kibble.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks, ladies! We ordered it on dog.com with auto ship and saved quite a bit!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I have only used the treats - currently the ginger all natural. My dogs love them - all human quality. I've considered taking them to school to reward the students good behavior too! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## puffinlover (Sep 8, 2008)

I used to feed it to my malt, it was a long time ago so I don't remember the site on which I bought it, try doing a google shopping search to compare prices, he loved it at first but grew tired of it, he really hated the celery. He would eat everything and all you saw was the celery in his bowl. I wish they made it without celery, is there any flavored without it?


----------

